#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Hilti - Profis Anchor 2.0

## SMBD

---

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Thanks Rigid.....To HIDU/HAP 3.3 δεν υπάρχει στο net?

----------


## Theo

http://www.hilti.co.uk/holuk/modules...subtype=profis

άλλη βέρσιον αυτή ?

Και τι κάνει συνάδελφοι ? :Confused:

----------


## Theo

ωραίο.

Ευχαριστώ. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Το κατεβάζετε από *ΕΔΩ*, αφού πρώτα εγγραφείτε.

----------

